# Johnson's Shut-ins Update



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Click HERE for the official update from the Missouri DNR. There is a "before" and "after" photo of one of the campsites. It looks like a bomb was dropped.
They are saying the park is closed until further notice, so no telling how long until it re-opens.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is a shame, I hope it can be cleaned up for spring.

Why when they show a before and after shot can they show the same spot in both?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, what a disaster. Just goes to show how many things we take for granted can be devastated in a heart beat!

Let's hope they are able to salvage the park. Looking back on this year, many of us were super blessed to get through it.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pretty ugly, Bob









I hope they rebuild. It looks like it was a very nice park.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a shame
Hope they can it fixed up for the next camping season

Don


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Meghan and Emily saw those pictures and couldn't believe it. It was their favorite place to go, and yes, it was a beautiful park. They said it looks like a desert. The sad thing is that it wasn't Mother Nature responsible for the damage. I hope the park can recover.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Funny thing was when I heard about the flood my first thought was, 'boy I hope there wasn't a campground in its path..." Sorry to hear there was, hopefully they will get some repairs going soon.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am with everyone else; I am really hoping the park can be rebuilt. State parks are normally very well kept and provide 1000s of people with family fun.

Thor


----------

